# Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed!



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

We got a nice snow in VA yesterday so I decided to take the A6 out for a little fun in a parking lot. I did a few doughnuts, all the while being careful not to be too rough on the car. When I stopped, before taking off, I noticed that the steering felt EXTREMELY heavy. I shifted into Park and then back to Drive and the problem seemed to go away.
Today as I was driving the car, I noticed the steering felt heavier. I then noticed that when I was stopped and turned the wheels, I could hear a whining/grunting sound. Thinking I was low on PS fluid, I checked it, but it was topped off.
I've been scratching my head as to what the problem could be, but I can't figure anything out or even how it happened.
I need to take a trip in this car this weekend and am a little worried about driving it without knowing what the issue is. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Pick for clix


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (Jory)*

If it happened to me, things I would try:
Inspect front wheel wells for snow pack, especially around steering and suspension components. Park in heated garage to melt any buildup.
Inspect tie rod to rack End Boots for cracks or splits, possible snow got in and froze. Check for PS Fluid leaking around the rack boots.
Lift front wheels off the ground, start engine and turn wheels side to side while another person listens in wheel wells and under front hood for the strange noise you mentioned.
If higher mileage, consider replacing PS fluid. Check Bentley for procedures as there are cautions about getting air bubble trapped in PS pump, etc.
Hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:12 PM 1/19/2008_


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (Jory)*

ok heres my 2 cents:
this has happened to me on many occasions particular going through heavy rain and lightly flooded areas. The chances of the belt slipping purely due to wetness are slim but possible (for that initial hard to turn feeling), after that thought the continued feeling remains unexplained to me. One day I got back from visiting my mom out of state for aweek. I started up the car (which was parked on an inclined driveway for a week never moved) and ran back inside to grab something. I come out and boy is it noisy. I shut it off immediately and checked the fluids. Sure enough, no power steering fluid... completely dry. As it turns out the hose clamp connecting the hose to the reservoir loosened up somehow (they are only compression clamps anyway) and caused a leak, so I went out and got a bunch of new clamps (screw hose clamps) and changed em. Topped off the reservoir with some new steering fluid (use ONLY Pentosin brand mineral hydraulic fluid CHF-11s) and since then I have had no problems. Normally I can explain such phenomenon thoroughly but how the wetness and the leak coincide evades me lol. hope this helps a little.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (zebinheimer)*

Thanks for the input.
I'll check the air bubble possibility when I get a chance. On the fluid level, like I said, I checked it and it was full so thats not the issue.
Any more ideas are apreciated.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (Jory)*

Have you inspected wheel wells and tie rod end boots ?










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 6:03 PM 1/20/2008_


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Have you inspected wheel wells and tie rod end boots ?


Yes, I checked both and the and they looked to be ok.
I also tried jacking it up and turning the wheels from lock to lock ~10x and still have the issue








Any more ideas?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_I also tried jacking it up and turning the wheels from lock to lock ~10x and still have the issue

Were you able to pinpoint the source of any strange noises ?
Does the Heavy Steering come and go or is it a problem all the time ?


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Powering Steering problems-Your help is needed! (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Were you able to pinpoint the source of any strange noises ?
Does the Heavy Steering come and go or is it a problem all the time ?

Well, it sounds like its originating from the pump, it sounds like it's starving for fluid. The steering lightens with speed, but I don't know if that is related to pump speed or just that there is less dead weight on the wheels..


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

now that the car is dry has the problem gone away? just curious as stated my car does something similar.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

Unfortunately, the problem is still there. I'm gonna take it apart and see what I can figure out, but my best guess is the pump


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Jory)*

Well, I'm pretty sure its a seal in the pump. I'm gonna order a new pump and pray that fixes it.
Any advice on where to get a pump for the best price?


----------

